# pfs 250 ft shot



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i shot a coke can at 250 ft today, took 3 shots and the fourth nailed it, i used a hex nut for ammo , i walked out the door without practicing that day before the video


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That PFS is driving me wild! And what a Terrific Shot. You are good.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

'sigh' dgui if you'd like one of these instead of a bb shooter your most welcome


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K., you guys .... ENOUGH already!!!! You are making the rest of us feel totally inadequate ... at least I feel totally inadequate when I see stuff like this! What the heck ... I may as well just hang all my slingshots up on the wall.

You are truly amazing ... fantastic shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> O.K., you guys .... ENOUGH already!!!! You are making the rest of us feel totally inadequate ... at least I feel totally inadequate when I see stuff like this! What the heck ... I may as well just hang all my slingshots up on the wall.
> 
> You are truly amazing ... fantastic shooting.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH lol sorrry







, thanks for the kind words


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shot! With a hex nut too!!!! Well done.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RyShot, That's how I do it, Cold no warm up and it works. Warming up gives too much of a distraction. No, I wants the BB Shooter you have. That's what I wants. Your better than the Big Dogs and with a Hex Nut at that. I think I will try it with a Rock.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> RyShot, That's how I do it, Cold no warm up and it works. Warming up gives too much of a distraction. No, I wants the BB Shooter you have. That's what I wants. Your better than the Big Dogs and with a Hex Nut at that. I think I will try it with a Rock.


ill send you some hex nuts, ill let u try it







ok bb shooters fine







cant wait for the vid haha


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Excellent shot! With a hex nut too!!!! Well done.


thanks for the kind words bro


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also never thought to hold the hex nut like that in the pouch. I always held it flat, I wonder if that affects accuracy?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice shot with a hexnut!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

torsten said:


> Nice shot with a hexnut!!
> 
> Regards
> Torsten


thanks, every ammo is easy to use once u know how its going to behave in the air....


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice shot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, you guys are the real deal! I love it!!!! Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shot Man!
That's the only style of pfs I can shoot well, I'm glad you're getting good use out of the design as well!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Ryan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce! What is your band set up? width and pouch to fork length.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shot Man!
> That's the only style of pfs I can shoot well, I'm glad you're getting good use out of the design as well!


thanks bill !!!!! i just saw the design and had to have it !!! lol , i find this the really comfortable, its my one i use , i have more but they are not scratched or anything so i dont really wanna wreck it, i have 3 more like this customised in diff ways, fantastic design bill, well done .


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

gonna go for a 400 ft shot today....gonna film it too


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

That's godlike accuracy, amazing


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

What size hex nut?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> That PFS is driving me wild! And what a Terrific Shot. You are good.


That's a sexy PFS!Nice curves. Gotta little weight on her too - something to hold onto. Nice!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

rubberpower said:


> What size hex nut?


12 mm high , just measured, dont know the proper term.....


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic shot. I don't think I could see the target at that range without optics.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

3/8 hex head nuts do travel pretty stable but they are dangerous to shoot because they skip and roll and if one comes back on you OUCH!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> 3/8 hex head nuts do travel pretty stable but they are dangerous to shoot because they skip and roll and if one comes back on you OUCH!


True, if one comes back at you,it can seriously injure your remaining bag o' nuts - definately put a hex on 'em.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea well the one that came back on me took one of my finger nails off. 6 months it took to recover to a good degree. OUCH!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Yea well the one that came back on me took one of my finger nails off. 6 months it took to recover to a good degree. OUCH!!!


**** thing nailed him!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread has been cleaned up. I apologize about the post whoring that happened.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> This thread has been cleaned up. I apologize about the post whoring that happened.


shhhhhhhhhhush shush shush shush shushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

